# General Business Category > Entrepreneurship and Business Management Forum >  Quick Tips to Start an All Natural Cleaning Business

## AndreCollison

There is no effective cleaning business to compare if you are to use all natural products. This is a great way to offer your clients a healthy alternative to cleaning. If you know now how to start an all natural cleaning business, you must first and foremost consider your product. Make a research and find a company that give first-rate quality natural products. Seek the kind of company that will make the product when you place the order. As a result, you are providing your clients the best quality product available. 

There are also other natural products with strong unpleasant vinegar smell. You may want to utilize great smelling products so find a company that makes the natural cleaning products with essential oils of aromatherapy. The homes of your client are great smelling too. Remember that every pure essential oil has its own antibacterial, anti-fungal, germicidal, antiseptic, deodorizing and even healing properties. Ensure that your product is 100% all natural plant based and that the company employs pure essential oils.

Natural cleaning products must be tightly closed and stored properly in a cool location away from heat and light. Always bring these products if you intent to be using them on a daily basis. Keep in mind to use natural products for your cleaning service instead of chemical cleaners. This will help you avoid from suffering from adverse health effects. How to start a all natural cleaning business successful and fast is greatly possible when cleaning with great smelling aromatherapy products rather than inhaling the bleach and other harsh chemical smells of the chemical products.

For more information: howtostartcleaningservice.com

----------


## AndreCollison

People become more financially stable when they have their own businesses. It doesnât matter what business as long as it is from clean money and will help people go about their lives. One of the rising businesses that even a simple person of any age and sex can start with is a cleaning services business. But the most common dilemma of people starting up this business is the âhowâ part. But really, how to start a cleaning business is guided by your own perspective and how you handle things your way. But theoretically speaking, there are some guidelines you need to go over before you finally have to open the business in mind. 

One bad notion that people starting a business is that they tend to think wrongly about the business they want to open. This is best exemplified by the cleaning services business. People who want to start this business must think of it as a respected business, starting obviously on your own mind. When you think of it as something big rather than just a small and simple business, the tendency is for you to keep improving your skills on it. Well, at least on how you will manage or handle the business. If you wish to train yourself to the dirty work, it is also a good practice to have a feel of the business. 

How to start a cleaning services business will therefore basically depend on you and how you perceive things. And of course, self discipline and work enthusiasm must be one of those. 

For more information: howtostartcleaningservice.com

----------


## AndreCollison

If you are planning to start and run a home cleaning business, one of the essentials that you need to know is to create a cool unique name or it. Make sure that this name is appealing to the ears of the customers. Once you have a name for your business, your next destination is your local county department to get your license to operate. The fee will usually depend on the size of the company and number of employees. And since youâre just a first timer to start and run a home cleaning business, you can surely afford your license fee. 

The operation is not complete without your id number which is called as the EIN that you can obtain this via internet at the Internal Revenue Service. Just click on the link to your left and apply for your EIN number. After preparing your identification, you need to get an insurance bond by calling your local car insurance company or look in the phone book under regular car and home insurance and call for a quote. Just like your license, the fee will vary depending on the size of the company. Keep in mind that will require an annual renewal. 

After getting all the pre-requisites to keep your business legal operation, of course, your next activity is of course buying the materials and equipments needed for cleaning service. Itâs useless to start and run a home cleaning business without them. Cleaning material need will include dust mop, Vacuum cleaner, mop, mop bucket, cleaning bucket, dusters, cleaning solutions, broom, dust pan , rags etc. With all these things, you are now ready to target your prospect clients. 

For more information:* howtostartcleaningservice.com*

----------


## Dave A

Sorry for the move, but this is getting a bit spammy.

----------


## AndreCollison

no problem... its better that your placing it on the right place.. thanks :Big Grin:

----------


## AndreCollison

Say you have what it takes to put up your own house cleaning business, the dedication and needed strength to keep you going on the said job. But you still need to go back and follow the instructions about house cleaning business start up so you can assure its growth and success. 

â¢	Search all the possible business opportunities that you can offer in the sector of your choice, which is the house cleaning business. Take time in learning the market trends, local competitors, profit margins, current rates and evaluate your investment options. 

â¢	To enter a house cleaning business start up, you need to have an immediate decision whether you want to go part time or full time. A great deal of effort is practically needed if you want this to be a principal source of your income. 

â¢	Keep in mind that you do a house cleaning business start up with minimal investment. It will not really require you to buy expensive and high-grade equipments. You will find comfort in the fact that you can start running your business from home with a few basic cleaning materials. While other type of business will require huge amount of capital. 

â¢	Just like any business, you need to secure a business license and insurance from the government local authority. 

â¢	To attract your first batch of customers, you will need some advertising about your business name and the services that you offer. You can place it on local newspapers or circulate pamphlets on your neighborhood. Donât forget your business cards and ask the help of your friend and family to make your business known to the public. 

For more information: *howtostartcleaningservice.com*

----------


## AndreCollison

Starting a cleaning business will never be that hard if you know what to do and carefully follow them. Your expected profit will depend on how big you want your business to be. You can hire a person operation where you set up at home and service areas close to where you reside. You can also establish a commercial office and hire people to work for you.

•	Decide the exact type of cleaning services you’re about to offer. Are you going to make beds? Vacuum? Mop? Or wax floors? You can also decide to specialize like cleaning carpets only, or cleaning suspended ceilings only.

•	Give your home cleaning a respective price. You can get some ideas from your competitors by checking your telephone directory and the classified ads section in your local newspapers for cleaning businesses. Call them up and act like a prospective client. From then, you can find out the cleaning services they offer and how much they charge. 

•	Give your business an ear-catching name. In doing so, it is essential to provide your business with accurate name. Just don’t use the “cleaning service” since it its over done by many house cleaning businesses. 

•	Take time to gain knowledge about your community regulations. 

•	Search for your first client and target as many clients as you can. You can advertise your cleaning business with your family, relatives, neighbors, colleagues, and friends. At first, it will take patience to spend most of your time and money getting paying clients. 

This is just a start so don’t relax yet. When everything is settled, it is helpful that you study a course that will give you a background on how to manage your business in terms of growth, insurance accounting, taxes, better marketing strategies and more.

For more information: *startcleaningservice.com*

----------


## AndreCollison

Each business will have required qualification and will always depend on the type of service you decide to start. If you want to purse a small cleaning business, itâs a must that you need to have determination to make the business work. You must be willing to please the customer and the dedication to provide an excellent customer service. Know how to start a small cleaning business first before dreaming its success. 

It's very crucial requirement for the owner and the employees of any type of cleaning business to inculcate the value of honesty. This is quite essential whether you are cleaning bathrooms every week or carpets twice a year or dusting and vacuuming an office at night. If you canât hire someone to work with you, you donât need to bother for you can start a small cleaning business on your own. If you like to work outside, you can pursue different types of cleaning services such as window cleaning and pressure washing.  If you want to make it simply, you may want enter on maid service. And there are other options like janitorial services, carpet cleaning businesses and other niche cleaning operations. These types of services will often need upgraded equipments and cleaning solutions for which you need trainings. 

Know how to start a small cleaning business by determining whether you want it franchise or an operation. The most advisable is franchise since it has the capacity to give marketing support most especially in the area of national advertising and name recognition which is hard for individuals to match. 

For more information: *startcleaningservice.com*

----------


## AndreCollison

Engaging in business is one way of getting into the nerves of our world right now. Having the goal of earning more revenue than the amount invested as capital in an environment with great opportunity yet so much risks to be faced. Other entrepreneurs prefer to start in small scale businesses that, if operated properly and manageably, will run its next ways to success. And one of these businesses covers the services of cleaning. To be able to open the paths in the business world and be able to start a cleaning business of your own, first you should determine what the focus of your business is while making the decision if itâs for long-term or not. 

Your business can focus on cleaning of carpets, or on the cleaning of commercial buildings, or be fitted on those window-cleaning services, or even on the cleaning of the residential houses alone. With your choice, you can explore the opportunities that are open with the marketâs trend, current rates, local competitors and profit margins as you able to assess the options in your investment. Second is the buying of supplies which would not be a great bang in the head for those babies in the field because of the involvement of such minimal investment. You can even start with few of those basic things used in cleaning. And lastly, to be able to start and run the business, you have to have these legal formalities such as license or insurances from the local or government authorities, and of coarse, train and hire cleaning staffs. It is also a must that you will advertise your business; the service you are up to and the name as well. 

For more information: *startcleaningservice.com*

----------


## AndreCollison

We think that there is an opportunity in the office cleaning business, and this is the reason why we are sending this message that itâs best to start up a office cleaning business. But why do we believe that there is gold in this dirty venture?  Well one reason is that there is an opportunity for unlimited income potential here in this kind of business. There are some reports that recent entrepreneurs have started their own office cleaning business and they counted in 100 thousands within the first year.  Now this is serious money for someone who needs it, donât you think? There are cleaning franchises out in the market right now, but these things arenât recommended since you can go into massive debt even before you start your business. 

In this kind of business, you can realize your income potential right after two weeks. Another good benefit of this business is that you can start rolling your venture even if you are on a shoe-string budget. Others can start their own venture at around $100. And you can even start doing simple tasks like vacuuming the car. What you get is serious money doing not-so difficult tasks and this can be helpful in a crisis like this. And more importantly others are seeking this kind of business because this gives them the opportunity to become their own boss. It is always a good thing to know that you control the direction of your professional life and you are not controlled by an over-bearing boss.

For more information: *startcleaningservice.com*

----------


## AndreCollison

Starting a business is never cheap. But if you got what it takes to be an entrepreneur, you may want to venture on cleaning business franchise low start up. This bargain will definitely help you startup building your own business and allow it to grow and be profitable. Before, well-liked franchises come along with heavy price tags. This makes it tough for novice entrepreneurs to enter the world of franchising business. But today, with the growing franchising, more and more opportunities are opened with low start up cost. This makes it possible for business-minded individuals to begin venturing on their preferred business. Because of this, the dream of owning a business is becoming more accessible than it was before. If you are planning on a cleaning business franchise low start up, it is important that you consider some important points before plunging into it. First off, always ask about system innovations. This is a vital aspect if you are into bargaining for a franchise price. Second is to check if the franchise you are entering allows âsilentâ partnerships, where an individual with a little know-how and a person with the money can build partnerships. Third is to keep in mind that low startup franchising doesnât mean doing business for less. Though you may venture on a low startup cost, it also opens the possibility that you can build your own empire. For starters, the first stop on your capital hunt must be at the franchiser. And lastly, always plan for the longest time it would take to break even. This way youâll know that your business is going to be secure in every way.

For more information: *startcleaningservice.com*

----------


## AndreCollison

Any kind of business, like cleaning service will need you to shell out a good amount of money to keep it running. However there is a cleaning business start up that will not require you with such a big capital. Coupled with diligence, patience, and hard work, your small money can make your cleaning business grow when you consider some fundamental matters. 

â¢	To run your cleaning service, you need to invest in cleaning equipments. You may take time to do some research on where you can buy quality materials for less money. Customers expect you to have your own tools so better get the best one. Basically, you will need a high-grade window cleaner, soft scrub cleanser, industrial-grade bath cleaner and toilet bowl cleaner, furniture polish, wood floor cleaner, a cleaning carrier and a bag of cleaning, a step tool or ladder and youâre on the way to your prospect clients. 

â¢	The fees and prices that you will charge will depend on several factors that you need to consider. One is the geographical location. You may give a higher charge than your usual rate on areas with high income. To price a cleaning service, it should be based not on hour but on the perfect job accomplished. Just donât give prices that are too low so you wonât find it hard to raise prices later when your business is established. 

â¢	Of course, your cleaning business start up wonât work well if you donât advertise it. This is the fastest way to let the public know that you are offering this kind of service. You can ask the help of your family and friends while you advertise it on local newspapers. 

â¢	And keep in mind to do your very best when serving your customer. Not only they will hire you for another cleaning job, but they will also bring you more referrals. 

For more information:* startcleaningservice.com*

----------


## AndreCollison

Try this free information on how to start a cleaning business. When something has gone dirty, someone is expected to clean it and be paid for the services made. Although it is rewarding in terms of profit, the job is not glamorous. Cleaning business is a profession that requires specials skills in organizing and strategic planning of what things has to be cleaned in order. There are many benefits that you can get in running a cleaning business including the fact that you actually get to be your own boss. 

The market for this business is just over there. Yes, write over your neighborhood. It can be your neighbor or an establishment that needs professional cleaning services. Thereby making this business a room for profit earners because of the availability of clients. You have the option to put up your own independent cleaning business or franchise a successful cleaning service provider. Since most clients prefer those who have proven its quality service for a period of time.  Also, your are tied with more established formulas for concept, name and services offered. There is no need for you to make some researches and trial and error during the implementation of your business.

In a short period of time you can generate huge profits over a small period of time. This free information on how to start a cleaning business is one of the many information you can get about business cleaning. Think of the demand for cleaning services. Invest in cleaning business and generate revenue very quickly.

For more information:* startcleaningservice.com*

----------


## AndreCollison

Be Clean… Be Unique… Be noticeable… Be Victorious

"Individual differences" is not true when it comes to selling and manufacturing goods. Imitation is the reason why products are almost the same. Plus, the consumer demands also cause manufacturers to create same products. In economics, the law of supply and demand is the prevailing principle to meet consumers’ needs and expectations. Thus, balance is achieved. Commercial cleaning business is also subjected to competitions. Do you own one? Are there still high profits? If not, then learn how to start a unique commercial cleaning business.

Almost all commercial cleaning business offer same services. Obviously, most of them promised a clean place after the work is done. Due to that, competition is hard. Having a commercial cleaning business, you should be wise enough to be at the ‘top of the ladder’ Think of a way in which you can get more contracts. Think of something that you can offer that other cleaning business can’t. Bee unique! When customers track something new and unique, they’ll most probably get your services. Aside from cleaning, you can also offer beautification or interior decoration. In such case, it is all-in-one. It is also similar to a one-stop-shop thus, customers’ saved money, effort, and time.

One of the secrets in a successful business is uniqueness. Have something to spice up your business. Be creative and sensible. The bottom line is to think of ways on how to start a unique commercial cleaning business. Being unique is also being noticeable. And being noticeable is also being victorious!

For more information: *startcleaningservice.com*

----------


## AndreCollison

Entrepreneurial activities are the way to go. In these tough times when some are losing their jobs, it’s a good thing that you can do your share by making a job for yourself and jobs for some of your friends. One way of making a job for yourself is to start your own house cleaning business. That’s right, there is money in dirt. All you have to do is the motivation, the right tools and the right attitude in order to make your mark in this kind of business. 

There are many things that this kind of business can offer. One is unlimited source of income for you. The amount of money that you will earn at the end of the year will depend on how industrious you are, and will depend on the number of customers you can gain. There are cleaning franchises that can be adopted, but this may not allow you to earn the money that you expect. This kind of business venture can be started with a small budget. Others may require having at least hundreds of thousands, but in this business a small amount can do wonders. So how do you earn your money in this kind of business? One is to make your business known. You can do this by running an ad in the papers or you can distribute flyers in the community. Talk to friends and share the word that you are in this kind of business. This will do if you have a large network that can pass the information. Or you can get listed on the yellow pages.

For more information: *startcleaningservice.com*

----------


## AndreCollison

A simple way to start a home cleaning business is with the use of a mop and a bucket; you can learn how to start a home cleaning business. However, many other people have mops and buckets, so in order to succeed; have a strategic planning, proper attention and good marketing of your service.

First, survey your territory.  Is there a new development going up in your town?  Promote you business. Start dropping business cards or distribute flyers in or on the mailboxes.  Offer a move-in special for clients who happens to be your first customers.  Have some marketing strategies like giving discounts for the third or fourth cleaning to encourage them to contact you every time they need to clean up their homes.

In order to save up gas and time when you will likely have customers spread out, try consolidating your area and arrange your route. Therefore, you must be very much familiar to your vicinity. This may save you a lot of money from transportation expenses. Are there apartment units or other neighborhoods around your vicinity where you can promote and market your business?  Since using a home cleaning service is often considered a luxury, target neighborhoods that are more likely to have that type of disposable income such as exclusive villages and those who care to let others clean their homes.  

Look for houses that are for sale. They need to be kept clean for showings, and could likely use your services.  They may also need a move out cleaning.  Also, you can contact new owners and suggest you continue cleaning the house. What a very simple and easy way to start a home cleaning business. 

For more information: *startcleaningservice.com*

----------


## AndreCollison

How to start your cleaning business is something that you have to think about profoundly before you hook yourself on thinking about opening it up. First and foremost is the draft of the business. A feasibility study will be very helpful but if you think it is too big a load for you then you can shift into something as a simple draft with all the important details lay out. Among the important details to be drafted are the big Ws and H in opening up a business; only this time, the what part is already answered as you already know that you want to embark on a cleaning business. 

Who will be the expected customers? You can make a good computation according to the studies youâve done in the demographics of your area. You can also make a good guess by checking on the businesses that are providing the same services. 

Where will you set up the business? You have to make a good choice. A strategically place where there is a lot of traffic is a good one. Somewhere near an important institution like businesses, schools, churches, markets, or residential homes. 

When will be the opening? Make the opening coincide with something important so your business will be remembered on. 

Why are you going to establish cleaning services? This is a very important question in thinking over your goals, missions, and visions regarding the business. Ensure that you have in mind the well being of the greater public.

How to start the business? Make a good listing of what and who you need. If everything is ready, start it as soon as possible. 

For more information: *startcleaningservice.com*

----------


## AndreCollison

How do you start a cleaning business? It is exciting to answer this kind of question considering that you believe that the profit is surely high. Since cleaning services today are in demand, it will be great to have this question answered right away!

So what is the first step to start a cleaning business? Initially, you need a draft of the business, a feasibility study perhaps. This will be very helpful but if you think that this is difficult to complete for now, you can try shifting into something as a simple draft with all the important details. The big Ws and H are very important in your lay out. So make sure that you determine them at once.

Know your market. You can yield to a good computation according to the studies in the demographics of your area. Make a good survey or perhaps, intelligent estimation.

Set the prospective place of your business. A strategically place where there is traffic is a good one. Or you can also look for a place near important institution like churches, businesses, schools, markets, or residential homes. 

Set your goals, missions, and visions for the cleaning business that you are about to establish. Ensure that you consider the convenience of the greater public. 

Good sense of business management always involves patience and positive drive in all ways. This may not seem to be easy to have but if you really want to be successful on this, it is not impossible at all!

So how do you start a cleaning business? Make a list and be organized!

For more information: *startcleaningservice.com*

----------


## AndreCollison

Thinking of having your own cleaning business? Cleaning business has a wide scope. Why not focus on a particular area, such as an apartment moveout cleaning business. Apartment move out cleaning can be a profitable business. But how you will start apartment move out cleaning business?

Apartment cleaning is simply the cleaning and putting the apartment a pleasant place to stay before the next occupant lives in. Apartment cleaning is confused with residential cleaning or home cleaning. However, they are two separate things. In most cases, apartment cleaning involves cleaning an apartment as soon as a tenant leaves, before another one moves in. You may be contacted to clean an apartment for additional reasons, but move-out cleanings are the most common service that are sought. 

There are many reasons why apartment cleaning can be profitable. One of the many reasons is because of the market. Apartment complexes or units and multi-family homes can be found all everywhere. Depending on where you live, you may have access to an unlimited number of them. Before a new tenant moves in, most property owners will thoroughly clean their apartments. A freshly cleaned apparent makes the available rental seem more attractive and appealing to potential renters. Many smalltime property owners prefer to perform their own cleaning, but most are looking to hire the assistance and expertise of a professional. There is a vast room for business growth in apartment cleaning.

Apartment move out cleaning is not just an easy way to do if you have systematic planning on how to do things. Simply, the cleaner systematically cleans the house, receives payment, and leaves a fresh smelling, tidy apartment. 

For more information: *startcleaningservice.com*

----------


## Dave A

Just wondering - 

Am I the only one that's pretty impressed by AndreCollison's series here?

----------


## AndyD

I have to admit iv'e been quietly following it. The thread went from being 'a bit spammy' to fairly solid. :-)

----------


## Dave A

Yeah - I'm seriously thinking of deleting the spammy jumper-on post or two and shunting the thread out into the open.

----------


## AndreCollison

If your work seems to be a boring routine and can no longer give the satisfaction that youâre looking for, you can engage in a business that will only require you less capital. This is no other cleaning business. Aside from a cheap start, it is also very easy to operate. You donât need to pass your applications for office works since you can start your own office cleaning business. Before yourself on how to start an office cleaning business, it is important that you know well on yourself that you love cleaning job. 

To start with, remember that it is more than just buying the materials needed and knocking on someone's door to sell your cleaning service. Before you make grant plans, you need to make sure that you have identified your prospect clients in which you like to offer your service. Have an aim to make your business profitable by choosing a name that sounds cool to your customers. And when itâs done, get ready to visit or call your county recorder's office and ask them for a business license. In applying this license, make sure to follow the procedures properly.

If you have now your business license in your hand, the next step will be obtaining a bond. It is a bonding insurance meant to protect you and your client. Research and explore that kind of bond that will perfectly work for you. So youâre done on the technical side. The next essential thing that you need to have is of course, your cleaning materials, tools and equipments that will make your cleaning business operational. 

You know now how to start an office cleaning business. One last piece of wisdom when youâre ready move on: always provide the quality service that will keep your regular clients and of course, referrals. 

For more information: *startcleaningservice.com*

----------


## AndreCollison

In the landlords' and property managers' rule, eviction process should include termination or written notices before pursuing eviction lawsuit. This means that warning is given to the tenant. As soon as the notice arrives, the tenant must look for a new home. Fail to do so may cause filing of lawsuit to evict. If for instance there’s no violent reaction on the side of the tenant, everything will be alright. Once the tenant left, what will remain is an ‘evicted home’. This is also the same as the concept of moving out to another apartment. Thus, it is necessary to clean the evicted place. When it comes to this issue, have a cleaning business for evicted homes.

How to start cleaning business for evicted homes? The answer is parallel with any other cleaning business. However, some aspects may also vary. In any kind of business, it is necessary to have a plan at hand. Said plan must include all the necessary things like amount of capital, cost of equipments and materials, office location, number of employees needed, future clients, and many more. Thus, the ‘ingredient’ to succeed in this business still lies in your hands. You should have the skills, determination, hard work, and dedication in everything you do. If you love your business, your employees might also love you. Most probably, your clients might also do! 

How to start cleaning business for evicted homes is really the kind of business that can open floodgates towards success. That is, if you know how to handle this kind of business. The secret: RESEARCH. 

For more information: *startcleaningservice.com*

----------


## AndreCollison

It's not really that hard to start a home cleaning business. But nobody attains success without going back to the basics.

â¢	Be professional as possible to establish integrity and credibility in business. Create the most unique business name you come with enough to attract clients. 

â¢	Business credibility will not start unless you go to city and obtain a business license. It may require a fee but it wonât put a dent on your pocket. 

â¢	If you know someone working on local newspaper, it will be your great advantage to start your home cleaning business. State requirements depend on how long it must run. If you donât have a friend who works on a publication, you can still advertise your business by looking for a paper that requires less payment. They all charge different fees for doing the same thing. 

â¢	Itâs better to have at least two references before advertising to help you look more professional. 

â¢	Make professionally designed business cards. You can create your own logo or have it done professionally. 

â¢	Be choosy in hiring a partner. Itâs better to find a co-worker whom you can trust and will match on your preferred working style.

â¢	Get a liability insurance. You may find it expensive but you may consider it if youâre going to have employees. This is both beneficial on your and your employees for security purposes.  

â¢	Make sure that everything is tracked. These will include the mileage, products you purchase, and cleaning products you use at home to clean your rags. Keep their receipts. 

For more information: *startcleaningservice.com*

----------


## AndreCollison

In the field of cleaning business two groups of the principal market is considered to be the consumer and commercial arena. Though this two groups is only in the region of one field, these two still has differences in between them. 

Consumer arena is a group in the field of this business that is also known as the arena that deals with the residential property of consumers. Mainly residential property refers to the personal things, places, or areas of costumers and an example of which are the carpets and windows that are not used for any profitable activity. In this group, a person is not required to have a frequent time with his work unlike with the market of commercial arena. 

Commercial arena, on the other hand, provides a range of services. It would be going along with other companies that are focused on rendering cleaning services like window and carpet cleaning but those that target on business enterprises not with the individual consumers anymore. This arena produces more profit than that of costumersâ because of more time allotted for rendering the service.

Commercial cleaning service allows you to have a profit that could reach for about $720 with just four hours of work. And you can get that from about five to six services rendered and that is for only half a day. What an excellent way of generating an income right? 

So if you already settled your mind in stepping into the business of cleaning why not start a commercial cleaning business? Things would not be so loose, yet it is worth it. 

For more information: *startcleaningservice.com*

----------


## Dave A

> Commercial cleaning service allows you to have a profit that could reach for about $720 with just four hours of work. And you can get that from about five to six services rendered and that is for only half a day. What an excellent way of generating an income right?


Here's where things *really* diverge between South Africa and the USA markets.

We do facilities management for a few clients and I did a costing excercise on the cleaning aspect for one recently. The long and short of it - the company is realising a gross profit of about R500.00 per cleaner per month!

And yes, I did say *gross* profit. Take out marketing and admin costs after that... the nett profit is *really* thin - maybe less than 5% of turnover.

----------


## AndreCollison

When getting into a business, particularly in the business of cleaning service, you should first be acquainted with the question how. How to start your own house cleaning business? First, it is a must that you evaluate yourself from your characteristics, personality and willingness to do a perfect service that you are about to offer for your every costumer.

Questions probably would include things about the quantity of your stamina, preferably the strength of it. The more you have it, the more you can schedule cleaning jobs and the more profit for your business as well. Your job may even turn from part-time to a full-time and earn for as much as $450,000 a year, but of coarse that depends on the quality and the number of your rendered services. Another question would be about the hours you are going to dedicate for the service of your business. When you are just starting this kind of business, it is alright for you to have only a small number of working hours per week but still satisfied with the profit. But still, working alone would be too stressful on your part that is why deciding whether to have a partner or colleagues is one of the must-do. 

Time, strength and colleagues in working are sure one of the important factors you need to have in a business. But there are still things you should settle before operating such. Things like equipments, business license and most importantly the whereabouts of your market or simply your costumers. 

After putting in mind all this things, now be ready of earning a higher rate of profit with your very own house cleaning business. 

For more information: *startcleaningservice.com*

----------


## AndreCollison

In having negotiations with others, a contract is necessary. It is a document that one can get hold of. It is also an evidence reflecting the terms and conditions of the negotiation. Once anyone of the said party does not abide with the contract, breach of contract can be imposed. In a cleaning business it is also necessary to have a contract. Once contract signing is accomplished, services are extended to the clients. How to start your own contract cleaning business? That is one of the questions frequently asked.

Consumer and commercial market groups are the primary groups in cleaning industry. Consumer market group is comprised of carpet, window, and any other cleaning services. The commercial market group however is composed of janitorial services, maid services, etc. Cleaning business can either be part-time or full-time. To determine which type of cleaning business suits you, it is necessary to assess yourself? What are the things you loved to do? What are your skills? Do you want to work outside? Knowing the answer, you can easily put up the right cleaning business for you. After deciding, calculate the cost you need to realize it. Plan where you want to put up your office. Know legal basis and get business permit. Then, look for clients. Employ the best marketing technique to get more clients. 

How to start your own contract cleaning business is easy if you know the necessary things to do. Researching is one of the best ways to gather information. With todayâs technology, you can have a hassle-free research. Add to it the varied sites that give pointers, tips, etc. 

For more information: *startcleaningservice.com*

----------


## AndreCollison

Having a hard time where to get money to start your own venture? Not all businesses require money to start an investment. Yes, you read it right. You can start your cleaning business with little or no money. 

A man who started his cleaning business had started with no money. He just borrowed a vacuum and a spray bottle, and makes his way to homes who called him up for his service. During the first month of working for himself, he was taking home $4,500 dollars a month. A big amount of money that came out from no investment. And take note, he only works four hours a day, five days a week. He has a wonderful free time for his family and friend. You can utilize your own equipments at home to be your service equipments also. 

Thinking to go big time but does not have enough money to invest? There are grant makers that can provide you the money you need. All you need is to present your proposal and wait for their approval. Most grant makers offer loan programs to those who want to start-up and expand their cleaning business. Grant makers are usually trusts, foundations and local governments that finance business ventures. 

Involving yourself in ventures does not require lots of amount of money. All you need is to maximize the use of your resources and you can start earning with the use of them. Also, need not to worry if you lack financial resources to start up or expand your business, there are lots of lending agencies on your locality that are willing to help and support you grow up your business.

For more information:* startcleaningservice.com*

----------


## AndreCollison

Are you a person that is interested in going along with the flow of the world of business or an entrepreneur that is considered to be a baby in the field and would want only to face such little risk thus starting the base of business with a minimum amount? The business of cleaning services is one suitable field for you. For a least amount of $200 you can even start this business in your home or even in those commercial places and hire people as well. You can also begin with basic equipments and tools first. Basic tools include brooms, mops or things like that. It is a business where you can have the goal of earning more profit while facing limited risks. But being into this kind of business, it is a must that you should specify the focus of the profitable activity that you are into. Your focus could be on office cleaning. It would be such a very superb way of earning profit because of its very low rate for beginning expenses. But the question that runs through the minds of every interested soul is how to start this kind of business? How to open office cleaning business?

Starting such business is just as easy as your basic alphabet but still some details are ought to be put to memory. Things like, you should have your license and insurances of your business and you should know their types as well, your business forms should be properly set up, you should know the things or materials you will need in operating the business and the market or the costumers you will going to offer your services as well.  

For more information: *startcleaningservice.com*

----------


## AndreCollison

If there is construction going on, it is anticipated that a lot of mess will be left and the need for somebody to clean up is great. If you are a novice entrepreneur and still donât know what business you should venture on, why not start a post construction cleaning business? You can definitely make lots of money out of it. As a matter of fact, cleaning only one sizeable house can allow you to earn a staggering $2000 per month. Howâs that? By simply managing all the cleaning, you can earn much. But this type of business requires someone with good physical shape, is energetic, and has a fuss about detail work. Whether you are a man or a woman, you can start up a good construction cleaning business. Another thing that this business requires is that, you shouldnât be afraid of heights. Thereâs a great possibility that you will be using ladders thus, must not have fear of heights. You need to be comfortable with ladders as well as heights. Also, if you want to start a post construction cleaning business, you must be willing to work long hours on short notice and maintain a positive attitude and good disposition. And most especially, you need to be dependable at all times and stick to the agreement. If you have agreed that you can finish the task on a specific time frame, do it. Having a good job history is an edge so that you will have loyal clients that would even give recommendations to other businesses that needs cleaning service. This will definitely result to a chain post construction cleaning tasks which in turn is equal to more profits.

For more information: *startcleaningservice.com*

----------


## AndreCollison

One person would face the risk in the field of business primarily for a goal of attaining a double or at least a higher rate of the allotted capital in the field he is into. It is considered to be the major focus of everyone that has stepped their ways into the fast-revolving world of competition of chances and opportunities. Some entrepreneurs, especially those that are considered to be the babies in the field, prefer to engage their selves in a business that uses a least amount of capital yet with great opportunities in the market. One of those is the business that involves cleaning services. It is said that for the minimum amount of $200 you can already get yourself into the trend of this business specifically those that focus on house cleaning. You can even start this business in your very own home or in a place where you can rent and hire people as they work for you. But, how is it really to dwell on this kind of profitable activity? 

To answer the question "how to start a house cleaning business," these guidelines could help every entrepreneur that is interested. 

First, have your focus; if it is an operation of vacuuming, waxing floors, mopping, and dusting. Or you can even get in touch with the specialization of cleaning of carpets, and the service of window cleaning as well.

Second is to price your cleaning business. Checking out the pricing of your competitors would be a great help. 

Third would be to satisfy the needs for tools or equipment in the business. 

Fourth is to seek for costumers through flyers and advertisements. There are so many ways to advertise your business for free like through mouthâs words.

For more information: *startcleaningservice.com*

----------


## AndreCollison

"Cleanliness is next to Godliness" - a very popular quote even to small children. Who wants dirt? Of course, no one in good line of thinking will prefer to be dirty than to be clean. With that, a commercial cleaning business is a âclickâ. This business may be a home-based one. So, you need not to worry about office rental. It is also inexpensive when it comes to start up budget. Therefore, you can start a commercial cleaning business easily and inexpensively!

Companies, establishments, hotels, churches, schools, and even houses need to be clean. Companies for instance need a clean building to reflect their reputation. Add to that the fact that many people are busy or even lazy enough to clean up. Here is the time where you can enter. You clean their place, and they pay you. So, finished business for both of you! Also remember that a place needs to be cleaned most of the time. Thus, more commercial cleaning opportunities may come. This means another contract and bank account increase. For all of that, you only need the plan, guide, managerial skills, and of course the capital. 

The moment you invested and secured your business license is also the moment to start your success. You just need to pay attention to details even the small ones. In business, all information is important, so never neglect even a single detail related to cleaning business. Be on the right path and start a commercial cleaning business─ the key towards cleanliness and success.

View more:* startcleaningservice.com*

----------


## AndreCollison

If you think you have the potential to be successful in the cleaning business, set your foot forward! Well, perhaps your first question before setting along your way to success is: â how do I start up my own cleaning business?â 

You can grow your cleaning business to as big as you want. Lots of entrepreneurs have built up their cleaning businesses that are earning 100k within one year. The question how do I start up my own cleaning business is actually easy to answer. Why not try it with a J.O.B. - just over broke. Cleaning franchises are in the trend, however these promote bad deal for the want-to-be professional cleaner. So donât attempt to go into debt before you even get started. 

It is possible to start a cleaning business with little up front money and grow it from there. Believe it or not, you can have it started even without a vacuum or a car! Hence, while enjoying the job, where yourself is your own boss, you are sure that with a little capital, there is a sure profit at the end of the day. Now before starting, ask yourself again â how do I start up my own cleaning business? This will be an exciting maze where a pot of huge profit is waiting for you in the end.

View more: *startcleaningservice.com*

----------


## AndreCollison

Websites, TV news, newspapers, magazines, and other news carriers are full of issues regarding economical crises and the continuous increase of basic commodities. With that, some are venturing into small business to add their income. House cleaning business is among the businesses that you can start even with shoe string budget. This article is your stepping stone in having your small business. Specifically, it answers the question: how to start a small house cleaning business.

First thing you should know about house cleaning are the benefits to serve as motivation. First, it is recession proof. The work depends upon the contractual standing. There is a very high profit margin in this type of business. Youâll have the choice of whether it is full-time or part-time. Not that much demanding in terms of special trade skills and educational attainment. Learning them, one may be convinced to start a cleaning business.

If you are planning to venture in house cleaning business, you should know who your future clients will be. Think of the prospect office location. List all the things needed. Locate or list your prospect employees. Learn something about the legal bases in putting up a small business. Secure a business permit, and then launch your small house cleaning business.

How to start a small house cleaning business is as easy as ABC. If you have the plan, continue it. Then, apply your managerial skills for it to be a success. Reading articles like this may also be of great help.

View more: *startcleaningservice.com*

----------


## AndreCollison

Most of the businessesâ beginning balance is worth such big amount. Some even reach in millions just for them to be able to expect the highest rate of income in the future. But with a business that is focused in the service of cleaning, it would need not cost a beginning equity of about a thousand dollars just for you to have a net income of $400,000 in a year even by starting it with just a broom and a vacuum, with the chance of managing your own time and even your own resources. And because you have the ownership of the business, of coarse, you are the boss, and that is a big deal right? You can even start earning revenue with the company of your colleagues, friends and families making the work more enjoyable. More excitement is filled in the place of work because you can even have your commercial place in your very home. As you can see, there is only a minimum thing to deal with when having this kind of business. 

As you can see, it is no complicated thing. What is needed to start a cleaning business is diligence, perseverance, the virtue of having a vision or goal in the business, and most importantly, the personality of sweetness or charisma to be able to attract costumers. Remember, being on fire in the business world lies between you and your market alone. Despite the competition and risk to be face, it depends on how satisfied they are with your service and of coarse with everything that is in it already.

View more: *startcleaningservice.com*

----------


## AndreCollison

Registering your business, hiring highly-qualified and experienced employees and showing good management skills is not enough to become successful in the cleaning business that you are about to start. You still have to study the prices of your products and services and how they will be accepted in the market. It is very important because it will influence how many clients you will be able to attract and how many you can retain as your regular clients. Now, hereâs a question for you. Do you know how to start a house cleaning business prices? If you donât have any idea about this, the internet will help you a lot. Some websites offers discussions about this and some are even providing books, manuals, CDâs and starter kits that can help you decide how to wisely rate and charge price to your products and services. You small investment to these stuffs will reward you adept knowledge and familiarity about the industry giving you a stronger chance to succeed.

Starting your cleaning business and deciding about your products and services prices can be quite difficult at first. But once you have the starter kit and you begin reading or watching it, it will be a lot easier. You will know what to be considered before you set-up the price like the market, the clients and their paying capacity and of course the quality and extent of your services. The moment you finished the kit, you will surely become an expert of the industry that you choose. You will be able to manage pricing your products and services and adjusting them in certain cases to beat your competitors and become one of the top-earning cleaning businesses in your town.

View more: *startcleaningservice.com*

----------


## AndreCollison

Thinking of a new business today will be so exciting but indeed, only few ideas are practical and surely profitable. Among the businesses that will surely bring in good profit is thru a cleaning business. So you should know by now how to start an apartment cleaning business, shouldnt you?

There are lots of apartments in the urban and even rural areas that surely need the services of an apartment cleaning business. The important thing to consider is to keep these customers rely on your company. Since more families have both parents working outside their apartments, it will be too easy for your to look for customers, but are you sure that you will be their first choice? If you are confused about how to start an apartment cleaning business, you should have a good survey of your target marketplace. Talk to people. Know their needs.

You should also consider the time and money that you will need to invest. And you must determine if you are going to offer services full time of part time. Be responsible with your financial management at the onset of your business. 

Another important thing is to formulate strategies. Be a good pricer. Customers would love to keep you if they love your offers. Hence, you should never over-charge them with fees.

How to start an apartment cleaning business is an easy question to answer. All you need to do is to understand and study the feasibility thoroughly. Have extra time for research and survey from other businessmen who have the authority to give good advices.

View more: *startcleaningservice.com*

----------


## AndreCollison

What are really the benefits when you decide to go along the path of business world by starting to gain profit in the field when you start a cleaning business? Below summarizes everything.

First, through this field, you will have an unlimited potential for your revenue though it does not require any one to put such big amount for the business capital. To make the term easier, it has a greater percentage that, when compared to those franchise and cafes businesses, your business will boom to the market and you will be able to make your business as large as you wish. 

Second is that, it could already bring forth profit for just a minimum of two weeks. Within days, you can discover new interested clients. Within a week, you can now see yourself distributing quotes and for by the second week you can already have a job. And with just a few months, your business is now stable. 

The third one would be the shoestring budget for you can even start your business with just a hundred dollars. 

Fourth would be, you are the boss. Nothing would be more exciting and could boast your feelings when you take your steps as you lead your way towards your own destiny. 

Fifth would be you own your time. You can invest your time for profit but at the same time could relax and have time still with your family. 

Sixth, you are paid everyday and wont make you bombard about anything like paying those liabilities on due time.

Seventh reason would be is neither complicated nor technical and would not exhaust your emotions or your mind. You can even start generating revenue with your closest friends for you can choose who will be your colleagues in the business. And even lets you work closely to your home or your home itself. 

View more: *startcleaningservice.com*

----------


## AndreCollison

If you want to put up a business yet dont want to leave your house, the most ideal for you is to start home based cleaning business. This is so easy to manage and cheaper since you dont need to spend money renting a commercial building to run your business. This is indeed very much conducive on your part since you will have time to supervise your home and manage your kids as well while earning money. 

To start home based cleaning business, its a must that you invest first in a DBA and business checking account. Its purpose is to simplify your task in calculating your taxes each year. In addition, it will add your possibility in getting more clients who typically use to check, to pay for services rendered. 

Flyers and business cards are effective tool to advertise your new business. You can make your own design and print them on your own to save more money. This money can still be used in advertising your home based cleaning service on your local newspaper. Tell your new venture to family, friends and relatives so they can give prospect clients and referrals to you. 

You need to have complete materials with you if you want to attract more customers. A much as possible, use cleaners and detergents that are environment friendly. And since there are people who go green, using all natural product is highly recommended. You might need to concentrate on one area only and later expand your business by moving to other places. 

View more: *startcleaningservice.com*

----------


## AndreCollison

If you are already planning to have the service of cleaning as your business, it is a must that you know something or you should be familiarize with the field before you start up cleaning business. 

The industry where it belongs has two principal groups of market and that is the residential and commercial arena. Residential arena or the one being generally addressed as the consumer arena is focused on services like maid services, window cleaning, or even carpet cleaning. Specifically with this arena, services do not require entrepreneurs to have their time greatly fixed on work. On commercial arena, on the other face, it requires more time than the other because of the wider range that it covers. They are the ones that target businesses and not those individual consumers. 

The business itself, though technology is on the lead, is not considered to be one of the high-tech profitable things in the world of business. That is why there would be times you will find yourself using the manual method of cleaning. But though it is possible for that to happen, upside of that is an extreme generation of revenue with just a minimum cost of beginning inventory and at the same time enjoying your own style on how you will render your services to your market. 

Though this kind of business activity is such a simple one, there is something a person must have to be able to attain the goal of profitability. Those are dedication to the beauty of cleanliness and perseverance that is embraced with the preciousness of honesty in every work that is rendered. 

View more: *startcleaningservice.com*

----------


## AndreCollison

So why start a house cleaning business in your area? Heres one good reason why you should look at it the nice way- opportunities for income. Opportunities for income will be yours plus you get to help friends and acquaintances who are looking for jobs. When you say that the business is a house cleaning service, then what are being called as services here are the janitorial services, maid services, carpet cleaners, window cleaners and a variety of other cleaning activities. These activities are all done in order to bring back the lost glory of one house taken over by dirt or has been forgotten by its owner. The house cleaning business venture that you can actually start from scratch is what is known as the consumer-type of cleaning business. 

The other type is the more serious and extensive one, the commercial venture that targets commercial establishments and businesses. In the consumer venture like the house cleaning business, you get to handle simple jobs yet earn serious money. Some of the tasks that can be included here include window cleaning, carpet cleaning and, maid services.  These are services that require minor investment, thus giving you more opportunity for income and growth. But remember that though this may look and sound easy, a house cleaning business may be labor intensive as well. Technology plays a role and makes cleaning easier yet there will be times when you cannot depend on technology and what you need to do is to go down to basics. But this will be nothing compared to what you can earn in this kind of venture.

View more: *startcleaningservice.com*

----------


## AndreCollison

Dealing with a life in a world of business would be such a very superb idea of earning profit, specifically when decided to get indulge in the field a profitable activity such as the business of house cleaning. 

Listed here are the ten known reasons why some start a house cleaning business.

Number one reason would be when starting business in cleaning service; you need not give large amount money for the beginning inventory for your business. This would not even hinder you for generating such large revenue.

The next would be the higher demand for those house cleaners that are professional nowadays because of the hectic schedules of those busy people that they do not even have the time for the thorough cleaning of their houses. That is the reason why they have to hire people to clean their houses for them.

Third would be the higher potential for earning profit without any limitation. You can even decide for the enlargement of your business through hiring more people and adding more equipment for your business.

Fourth is you are the boss and you are responsible for the decisions in the business. You can work for hours based on your own will and not with the dictation of others. 

Next, you are paid daily thus enabling you to pay those payments, making your liabilities in your balance sheet rate less than your equity. 

Sixth reason will be the flexible hours that you will experience working. You can invest your other time with your families and friends.

Next is, you can choose your colleagues in the business. You can invite your friends and families as you enjoy working with each others company and earning money at the same time.

Eight would be, you can work closely at home or even make your home the venue for your business.

Next is, the feeling of excitement and happiness when producing the business of your own.

And lastly, with the enjoyment of earning profit more, you can add some cleaning services. An example of which are office cleaning, home cleaning, house sitting, errand service and others too. 

View more: *startcleaningservice.com*

----------


## AndyD

I kinda miss Andre, he's not been around for a year or so and this thread was turning into a useful resource.

----------


## Dave A

> this thread was turning into a useful resource.


Now that you mention it, time I made good on a thought a couple of pages back. Andre certainly earned it.

Thanks for the bump, Andy.

----------


## debmalya

I agree starting a cleaning company is really a profitable business but you need to invest in good quality staffs who can do the cleaning properly.

----------


## samanthaflax02

Thanks for Sharing! this is an awesome post.

----------


## samanthaflax02

Thanks for sharing this informative post.

----------


## AndyD

Samantha, you should be ashamed. As spammers go Mr AndreCollison was a black belt 8th Dan. Maybe take this opportunity to analyse and lament how pitiful your two contributions above looked in a thread which raised the spamming bar to a level that's never been seen since. I've done you a favour and deleted your posts to save you the embarrasment of having them stand alongside those of the grand master where they only serve to highlight the stark contrast in talents between you.

----------


## Dave A

> I've done you a favour and deleted your posts to save you the embarrasment of having them stand alongside those of the grand master where they only serve to highlight the stark contrast in talents between you.


I've undeleted them because Samantha probably deserves the embarrassment.

Not that anyone knows who Samantha really is anymore and what she was trying to promote since she's still been banned and all that other stuff disappeared.

----------


## Hermes14

There is a company that sells only organic products but their products don't work.
http://enchantrix.co.za/products/

----------


## AndyD

> I've undeleted them because Samantha probably deserves the embarrassment.


 :Rofl:  That's harsh, very harsh, Samantha must have really got your goat  :Wink:

----------


## Carter12

You reminded me of my difficult times these initial startups are coming from a dubai cleaning company 
First Steps

(a) The first thing to consider when starting a domestic cleaning company is whether residents in the area you're looking at can actually afford to pay someone else to do their cleaning.
(b) Look around at the prices other cleaners in the area are offering, and see if you can beat it. You'll need to do the same with regards to starting a commercial cleaning business: what are the offices and other businesses in your area being charged?
(c) Decide upon your marketing technique and get started as soon as possible.
(d) If you're starting an office cleaning company, call around to see if your services could be required.
(d) If you're looking at domestic cleaning, then it's time to start knocking on doors!
 (e)   Distribute flyers and generally try to get your name out there.

----------

